# رموز دينية مسيحية، مثل صور المسيح ومريم العذراء+=



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2009)

رموز دينية مسيحية، مثل صور السيد المسيح وسيدتنا مريم العذراء



صور مختلفة التقطت في اماكن مختلفة والتي تظهر عليها رموز دينية مسيحية، مثل صور المسيح ومريم العذراء وكلمة الله منقوشة او ظاهرة في الطبيعة،وهذا ان دل على شيء فهو يدل على وجود الله في كل مكان... وها هي الصور اماكم نتركها لكم لتحكموا على انفسكم...




























​


























​


























​




:download:​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2009)




----------



## vetaa (1 أبريل 2009)

*الله حلووووين
واول مرة اشوفهم تقريبا

ميرسى كليمو
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*في صور حلوه عجبتني

لكن في صور مش حلوه زي النار

وفي صور من صنع الانسان

شكرا ليك استاذ كليم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أبريل 2009)

صور حلوة فى كتير اول مرة بشوفه
ميرسى يا كليمووووووو​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (1 أبريل 2009)

صور حلوة فى كتير اول مرة بشوفه
ميرسى يا كليمووووووو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (1 أبريل 2009)

*صورر راااائعه جدا ياكليمووو

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_روعه يا كليمو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

vetaa
اكيد لو تاني مرة

كنا رحنا بداهية

ههههههههههههه

شكرااااا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

كوكى

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

نيرمين عزمى

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## مورا مارون (2 أبريل 2009)

بحبو كتير​


----------



## lion_heart (2 أبريل 2009)

صور حلوة بس الصورة ديه غريبة شوية لقداسة البابا 





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2009)

*رووووووووووووووووووعة يا كليمو
مرسيه ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

happy angel

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

تونى تون

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

مورا مارون

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

yaso3 rabie

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

جزيل الشكر لمرورك يا روكا

ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## gmo (11 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى جداااااااا


----------



## besm alslib (12 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على الصور هي فعلا حلوة *

*بس انا مش مع الموضوع بشكل عام لان كده بنتشبه بالمسلمين *

*اللي بيدورو على اي شي حتى لو مش حقيقي ويحاولو يثبتو منه صحة دينهم*

*وخصوصا ان في كتير من الصور هي من صنع بشري بحت *

*احنا عارفين من غير اي دلائل وجود الله بكل مكان ومكانة القديسين*

*شكرا كليمو على الموضوع والرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## gmo (9 مارس 2010)

ميرسى جدااااااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## bant el mase7 (9 مارس 2010)




----------



## gmo (11 مارس 2010)

ميرسىجداااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (16 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
صور جميله
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (17 مارس 2010)

ميرسى ااااااااوى يا كليموووووووووو
على الصور الرائعة جدا جدا
وهى كلها معجزات من الرب يسوع
 والقديسة العذراء مريم والقديسن

 وهذا من اجل الناس واعطائهم البركات والسلام 

صلوات القديسة العذراء والقديسن جميعا
تكون معنا دائما امين
ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك الرائعة جدا


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

*gmo


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

*ضحكة طفل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

*نور وسط الظلام

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

تاسوني

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

